
Ask HN: How do you keep your backup server safe? - jamesponddotco
I use duplicity on a few servers to encrypt backups and send them to a backup server, which then sends another copy to rsync.net, and then, once a week, give it or take, I download these backups to a local server.<p>The problem I have with this is that to send these encrypted archives to the backup server, each server has a password-less SSH key that allows them to connect to the backup server.<p>While each server has its own user on the backup server, and the user only has permission to write to its own backup directory, I still fear that a compromised server — thinking ransomware, to be specific — could damage the backup server as well.<p>I thought about doing the inverse and having the backup server connect to the other servers, grab what it needs, and then shut itself down, but that seems worse, as a compromised backup server would have access to the entire server inventory.<p>So, I am wondering what you guys do to keep your backup servers safe?
======
herendin2
After ransomware attack an unusually large number of old files will have
changed. Maybe the backup server can monitor that metric?

~~~
jamesponddotco
I monitor file integrity with OSSEC and Monit, but I would like to prevent it
from happening.

